# Arm's Reach Cosleeper question



## catchthewind (Jan 11, 2006)

I have the Arm's Reach Mini Cosleeper, and we can't put the side up. It's in the down position right now. When we undo the sides to try and put it all the way up, the fabric won't stretch far enough. Wondering if there's a trick or we're doing something wrong or is it just us?







I hope that makes sense to others with one, it's hard to describe. We don't use it for her to sleep in but I'd like a safe spot to be able to put her briefly while I go to the bathroom or cook that I don't have to worry about the dog, so I was thinking of moving it out of the bedroom. But without the side up the dog could still get at her. (And the dog is not aggressive towards her, just very overly excitable). Plus once she starts rolling she would probably roll right out of it.


----------



## hammerwest60610 (Mar 18, 2007)

sounds like a defective product. all the sides should be sturdy. call the number in the instruction manual as soon as you can.


----------



## GinaNY (Aug 30, 2006)

I have the regular size and putting it together and making any adjustments were a bit of a PITA.







Take a breath, look at the manual once more and if nothing I'd give them a call. It can't hurt.


----------



## xtara2003x (Sep 25, 2006)

I have the regular size as well...and it is DEFINITELY a PITA! We NEVER change positions....it just stays in the co sleeper position...even though our DD never sleeps in it...lol!









It took us a while to figure out how to do it...and it took a LOT of looks at the instruction booklet!


----------



## katemum (May 14, 2007)

I was just fiddling with my mini a couple of weeks ago - getting ready to put it away since dd outgrew it recently, and had the same problem.

You have to unlock the side that you're trying to put up. There's a button in the middle of the side (buried under the fabric, you kind of have to feel around for it) that you have to squeeze to do this, and one it's unlocked the bar sort of collapses in on itself and gives you the leeway you need to fit the end bits into the slots in the corners. Once the corners are fit back together, just haul up on the side until it clicks so that you're sure it's locked.

Hope that makes sense/helps.


----------



## Erinity (Jan 2, 2007)

We just did this to our cosleeper, since I had a c-section and my mom and dh thought I couldn't climb up the bed. The instructions we had were wrong, we got the right instructions from the arms reach website. It took 3 of us about 10-15 minutes though!

Good luck. I've liked having him by the bed, but not be worried about pillows, etc falling into the cosleeper.


----------



## catchthewind (Jan 11, 2006)

I am so glad to know I'm not the only one who thinks it's a PITA.







Unfortunately we just moved and the manual is packed away somewhere so I couldn't look at that.

Katemum, that makes a lot of sense. I will try that tonight and see if I can get it to work.

Hammerwest, it is extremely stable/sturdy on all sides. It's just that right now it's in the down (cosleeper) position and I'd like to get it to the up (bassinet? I guess) position.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catchthewind* 
I am so glad to know I'm not the only one who thinks it's a PITA.







Unfortunately we just moved and the manual is packed away somewhere so I couldn't look at that.

I lost mine too before we put the side up- they have it online!

http://armsreach.com/mini_instructions.php

"Converting To Bassinet

1. Detach the three nylon straps that are around the lowering bar by unbuckling the plastic male piece.
2. With your hand or your foot, unlock the front bottom support bar by pulling up on the center of the bar into an upsidedown "V" as high as it can go.
3. Unlock the top bar by wrapping your hands around the center of the bar and locating the locking mechanism with your thumbs. Push in on the buttons and gently pull up, then push down. By doing this correcty the bar will release into a "U" position.
4. Put your left leg against the lowering bar so that you are standing sideways. Grab the plastic connector with your hand and pull the plastic tab towards you while lifting the connector up at the same time.
5. Repeat this step on the opposite side.
6. Fasten the snaps and velcro underneath the corners of the plastic connectors and receivers.
7. Attach the connectors into the upper receivers on both sides.
8. Lock the top bar by pulling up on the center of the bar.
9. Once the top bar is locked, lock the bottom support bar by pushing down on the center of the bar. You can do this with your hand or foot.
10. Fold away the three nylon straps in the front pockets of the unit.
11. The co-sleeper is now in bassinet position."

Even with the instructions, it's a PITA though.


----------



## kikidee (Apr 15, 2007)

Ohh yeah. I went through this too. Check the plastic things on the side, too. They get screwed into a certain position, and you have to change them when you put all the sides up... it's insane! I was going nuts w/ trying to figure it out.

Good luck!


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kikidee* 
Ohh yeah. I went through this too. Check the plastic things on the side, too. They get screwed into a certain position, and you have to change them when you put all the sides up... it's insane! I was going nuts w/ trying to figure it out.

Good luck!









I loved that I had mine but I wished I had gotten the amby sooner, no where near the PIA that AR was, but it was a GREAT laundry basket for a long time!

THe hidden buttons and the order got me in a tizzy everytime!


----------

